# Lyft App (Android) - No Audio Alerts



## Rob-DE (Jul 15, 2017)

I no longer receive audio alert when I have an incoming ride request. The request will popup on the screen but if I'm not looking at the screen, I won't know I have the request and I'll miss it. I've tried reinstalling the app, verifying it has access to audio, turning the volume up for all media... but it's just not working.

FYI - once accepting ride the NAV starts and the voice on the NAV works fine, so I know audio IS working.

Anyone else have issues with audio alerts for ride reqs and steps to resolve?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

The chime is tied to your alarm volume setting.


----------



## Rob-DE (Jul 15, 2017)

Showa50 said:


> The chime is tied to your alarm volume setting.


Thanks for that. Unfortunately, my alarm volume is maxed out. I hear my alarm in the morning and Uber pings are very loud.

I tried switching from Vibrate mode to normal Ring mode and my next Lyft ping was loud. But, staying in this mode, the next ping had no sound


----------



## R.Duck (Feb 26, 2018)

Rob-DE said:


> I no longer receive audio alert when I have an incoming ride request. The request will popup on the screen but if I'm not looking at the screen, I won't know I have the request and I'll miss it. I've tried reinstalling the app, verifying it has access to audio, turning the volume up for all media... but it's just not working.
> 
> FYI - once accepting ride the NAV starts and the voice on the NAV works fine, so I know audio IS working.
> 
> ...


Same problem here. Support told me it was a "known issue" and they're working on it.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Turn off Bluetooth. I have the same problem on my iPhone when it is connected to Bluetooth audio notification goes away


----------



## R.Duck (Feb 26, 2018)

R.Duck said:


> Same problem here. Support told me it was a "known issue" and they're working on it.


Issue resolved in latest update.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I get ping notifications but no voice on navigation


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I had noticed this also recently. No audio ping on Lyft requests. I tried all of the same things you did...delete and re-install app, check all of my volume settings including the alarms, etc. Nothing worked. This last weekend, it started working again, so I think an app update fixed it, as was mentioned.


----------

